# parrallel desktop



## DADtechno (21 Février 2021)

big up j 'ai un probleme avec l'installation de parrallel desktop j'utilise un macbokk pro sous catalina mais lorsque je lance l'installation du parrallel desktop il m'affiche ce message : " 

windows" ne peut pas être ouvert, car le disque sur lequel il est stocké n'est pas connecté. 

Connectez le disque "Sans titre" au Mac. "windows" sera détectée automatiquement et sera prête à démarrer. "

et ça depuis que le port sata du DD a eu un probleme j'ai utiliser un cadi pour a la palce du port Sata DD pour pouvoir utiliser le disque dur en interne
si vous pouvez m'aider ça serait cool


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2021)

DADtechno a dit:


> si vous pouvez m'aider ça serait cool


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

